# Just purchased 18.5'' WSM



## mule86 (Feb 16, 2010)

Never smoked before, but have been researching for a few months now and have always come back to the WSM.  It sound's like it is foolproof and that's what I need being a beginner.  It's the new model and I picked it up for $239 shipping and tax included.  I couldn't find it for less than $299 anywhere else.

Are there any easy mod's that I will need to make to the WSM in order to make the process easier?


----------



## pineywoods (Feb 16, 2010)

Congrats I'm sure the WSM guru's will be here shortly 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 Those that have them sure seem to like them a lot good luck with it


----------



## chefrob (Feb 16, 2010)

congrats.........never used one but hear good things about them.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 16, 2010)

congrats, I love mine, got rid of all my other smokers I like it so much.

no mods or seasoning needed,  pop it out of the box, assemble it, and get ready to eat.

 It will run hot for the first 2 or 3 cooks, but soon you will have no problems runnin 9 hours plus on one ring of fuel with the temp pinned where you want it. Mine likes 230 degrees. 


I use lump most of the time, and some use briquettes, both seem to work good, although lump burns hotter, and creates less ash.

good luck with your new purchase.


----------



## acemakr (Feb 16, 2010)

It's official, I have smoker envy. I'm going to do my best and hold out for a WSM on Dallas' Craiglist.

Congrats - Jim and The Dude are huge WSM proponents.


----------



## deltadude (Feb 16, 2010)

Great purchase at an excellent price.  I don't own a WSM but if I was to buy a charcoal smoker it would be an WSM.

Enjoy the fun and Q...


I think you will be waiting for a long time.  Aside from new WSMs at a slight discount, after a year of looking I haven't see a WSM, and I search Craigslist nationally frequently.


----------



## reichl (Feb 16, 2010)

I just got a WSM also, you are going to love it. You may want to replace the stock thermometer. Mine runs about 20* hotter then what the thermo says. Otherwise, check the door to make sure it fits fairly snug and check that the vents don't leak too much air. If they leak, you will have a difficult time choking out the charcoal after a smoke, or even worse keeping temperatures down. Mine arrived without any air gaps, but I have read about fellow smokers who had to do a little bending of metal to get theirs to run properly.


----------



## phrogs4ever (Feb 16, 2010)

Where did you pick it up for $239?


----------



## reichl (Feb 16, 2010)

you can get it here for $239 or do this and get it for $207 after a little waiting.


----------



## mule86 (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info.  The order has already shipped FedEx so who knows, I may be smoking by Sunday?!?!


----------



## wmarkw (Feb 17, 2010)

Drugstore.com has this smoker on sale for $259.  Use the bing cash back @ 20% and nets to $207 shipped.  Not bad.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 17, 2010)

that $207 shipped deal  is a great price,  

however, when looking @ the Drugstore.com website it did mention free shipping, but that the WSM could be(most likely be) subject to a "special shipping charge".  which is $.99/lb for standard ground service(more for air options).  So  tack on another $48 for the 48# unit it comes out to about $250 which is still a really good price, about what I paid for mine @ a semi-local hardware store.


----------



## reichl (Feb 17, 2010)

Mine arrived last week with free shipping.  It was ground shipping from washington so it took awhile.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 17, 2010)

thanks for the clarification,  

thats a heck of a deal for a new WSM.


----------



## mule86 (Feb 19, 2010)

It is here.

Pretty amazed that I got it in 48 hours.

It's assembled and ready to go.  Have a small dent in the bottom of the bowl assembly.  Little disappointed, but it'll never be seen.  

One question?  The center section does not fit really well into the bottom section.  It doesn't lift on and off easily, and there is a gap at the bottom, like it doesn't fit very tight.  I kind of squeezed it to try and reshape it, and I think it's a little better.  Will this get better over time?  Should I be concerned about it leaking heat/smoke?  

It looks great and I'm excited to use it, probably on Sunday for some ribs.


----------



## ermot (Feb 20, 2010)

I have had a WSM for about 8 years.  This link may help with your out of round issue: http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/pa...le.html#middle


----------



## mulepackin (Feb 20, 2010)

Congrats on a good deal. Now get that baby fired up and lets see some smoke!


----------



## mule86 (Feb 20, 2010)

I just got off the phone with Weber customer service.  They are FedEx'ing a new bowl to me.  Great experience with them.


----------



## jmantbbq (Feb 20, 2010)

Webers customer service is top notch. As far as the out of round, the metal is thin enough to stretch a little if needed. However these smokers are not designed to be air tight. The only times  it would cause a problem is when it is windy (you can and should build a wind break of some sort), or if you were trying to snuff out the fire when you are done cooking (close all vents) to save coals.

Great cookers you will love it.

Jamie


----------



## mule86 (Feb 24, 2010)

The new bowl came today and it's a perfect fit.  The old bowl was definitely out of round as it rocked back and forth and would get ''stuck'' on and the new one raises on and off with no sticking or rocking in the bowl.  Great customer service from Weber.  I'll be a customer for life.


----------



## chisoxjim (Feb 24, 2010)

Weber is a class act.

now get that WSM fired up.


----------



## darkgt (Feb 24, 2010)

I had a similiar experience, the 22.5 I bought had a small chip in the enamel in the lid and they sent a new lid assembly out in less than a week at no charge!


----------



## ermot (Feb 25, 2010)

I am glad you got it all fixed!


----------

